

GitCasts - kevTheDev
http://gitcasts.com/

======
schacon
I got a lot of feedback on these videos (they are a year old now) and started
on a new site that incorporates those suggestions at <http://learn.github.com>

Once I get all the same material covered, I'll probably start redirecting this
site to the new one. I'm actually just finishing up a print book with Apress
on Git that is CC-3.0 licensed, so I'll be putting a site with the contents of
that book online soon too (then I'll have some free time to finish up the
learn.github.com site).

------
petercooper
I'd also recommend <http://gitready.com/> which is a kick-ass Git focused blog
with tutorials and the like. It's by HN user _qrush_.

------
mark_h
These were a big part of how I learned git. Do check out his git internals
book; the material in it is basically what's in the 'casts, structured along
the lines of his RailsConf talk: <http://gitcasts.com/posts/railsconf-git-
talk>

The approach he uses is very similar (a little bit more detailed) to this
tutorial ("Understanding Git"): <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=531517>

------
yangyang
Am I alone in not really liking screencasts?

I can't really go at my own pace, or skim, like I can with a web page. I can't
cut and paste.

I can see why they appeal, TV vs. book etc. etc. Less perceived effort.

------
there
doesn't it say something about git's usability that there are so many help
guides, tutorials and screencasts just to try to show its basic functionality?

it's a revision control system for pete's sake. it should track revisions in
your code and let you get back to work.

~~~
schacon
I think the fact that a lot of people feel driven to take their time to write
about a tool is much more indicative that it is an incredibly helpful tool,
not that it is difficult to use. If you used some tool and it was really hard
and barely got the job done, would you feel passionate enough to write a post
or tutorial on it? Does horrible usability drive passionate proselytizing? No.

The fact is that proper version control is a hard problem. Tracking your work
quickly and simply without forcing you to conform to a workflow prescribed by
the VCS tool itself is a non-trivial problem (unless of course your work is
itself trivial). Git solves this problem elegantly and efficiently and the
amount of information popping up recently are from users who are thrilled that
a tool finally exists that does not limit how they do their work and who want
to share that with others so they can work better too.

I am driven to do all the Git related stuff that I do because I love the tool
and it is so much better than what I had ever used before, not because it's
frustrating to me or I feel it's hard to use.

~~~
jamesbritt
"I think the fact that a lot of people feel driven to take their time to write
about a tool is much more indicative that it is an incredibly helpful tool,
not that it is difficult to use. If you used some tool and it was really hard
and barely got the job done, would you feel passionate enough to write a post
or tutorial on it? Does horrible usability drive passionate proselytizing?
No."

But there _are_ things about git that are non-obvious, and tricky if you've
been accustomed to cvs, svn, or even hg.

It's sort of like learning OOP after years of BASIC. Once you get going, you
may wonder what was so hard about it, but getting a proper mindset can be
difficult.

------
GvS
This site date representation is really not user friendly. At first I thought
"Jul 13" is a schedule for near future, but after clicking it video showed up.
Comments are marked "48 weeks ago", so after some calculations I could finally
confirm it's from last year.

~~~
flooha
Great suggestion. One of my pet peeves is sites that don't show the year in
the date of the post, never mind the ones that don't show a date at all. The
date is extremely relevant when it comes to tech articles.

------
Oompa
Hasn't been updated in a year. I used to watch and subscribe, until they
stopped coming out.

